# Size Of Awning?????



## boysxtwo (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi All,

Looking into poss buying an 2011 Outback 312BH and I have been trying to find out what size awning comes standard on this model, would greatly appreciate any help with this as some dealers Ive asked actually don't know









Was very disappointed to find out that my other choice, Laredo 303TG comes with a 15' awning, in my opinion much too small for such a long trailer, so needless to say Im still researching.

Thanks for any help

Abby (newbie)


----------



## Yukon Eric (Oct 14, 2010)

Ours came with an 18'power awning. It doesn't cover the bathroom door but I think that is because there is no place to mount it between the bathroom door and the outdoor kitchen door.
Yukon


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I am not sure of the awning size, but I would say between 16' and 18'. They are putting the smaller awnings on because not only are they cheaper, but the long ones need center supports. My last trailer was 26' and had an awning that spanned the whole trailer. It was great, but it was bent in the middle because of the lack of support.


----------

